# erreur 406...



## Padawanlady (6 Décembre 2011)

apres un bug majeur avec la FreeBox hier soir qui a demande une reconfiguration de la connexion, AirPlay depuis mon imac sur mon AppleTV 2 me dit qu'elle rencontre une erreur 406 et de revoir mes réglages réseau qui sont corrects sur mon ATV...
que faire ?
merci


----------

